# Flyball Training



## Flyball_BC (Nov 27, 2012)

Here is a video of my Border Collie, Maggie, hitting the flyball box and doing some turns. What do you think? Any adjustments I should make before adding the ball every time?





Thanks for the comments and advice!
Ashley


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Fast turns!!! I don't know much about flyball, but I'm impressed


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

She's looking pretty golden to me! 

Recon loves hitting/pushing off in the same motion on anything BUT the box. He's still young and doesn't get it, but he pretty much just walks up it and around.


----------



## Flyball_BC (Nov 27, 2012)

Thanks!
I have another question.
How do you get a tug crazy dog? I am assuming you just play nothing but tug with them, but is there anything else I should do to get my new BC pup to be tug crazy?


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

I'm working on getting a tug obsessed BC right now too. He's driven for anything BUT the tug. It's hard because he's teethin so we can't tug right now, but we were just playing for quick sessions to get him to go after it, then I'd put it away while he still wanted to play to build the intensity. I'm not rewarding with frisbees much anymore and use tugs instead.


----------



## Flyball_BC (Nov 27, 2012)

Here's my girl Maggie again. She is doing good and should be ready for her first tournament in Florence, SC next month.

http://youtu.be/R_UNtqUmKhE


----------



## Flyball_BC (Nov 27, 2012)

Here's another video
http://youtu.be/01bf8078gCg


----------

